# Upper Peninsula & Lake Michigan RR



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Name of layout: Upper Peninsula & Lake Michigan RR (UP&LMRR)

Locale: I want to keep is as close as possible to the upper peninsula of michigan (Escanaba mi - iron mountain mi, area)
Alot of heavily wooded flatland, hilly in some areas, farms elsewhere
This would mean to me either logging operations, ore mining, or a little of both, paper mill operations as well
Size: 20'x25'
Time period: Modern day diesel
Model RR data: Ho scale 

Layout construction:
Min Radius: 26" 
Trackwork: Atlas flextrack, Atlas and Peco switches
Min turnouts mostly #6, with a couple #4 if need be
Benchwork: conventional
Height: 50''
Style: walk-in around room style layout
Control: Nce power cab

Operation consideration:
Single track mainline 
decent yard 
staging 
local industries 
Continuous main line running for the kiddos and switching industries for daddy

As you can see in this picture my layout is a mess, the only thing i can say that will stay the same and rr tracks that will not change drastically is the paper mill area

As you can see here the old yard got ripped because it wouldnt flow correctly with the mainline going through scene once idea
It will have a 12' yard yead exiting and entering the yard area, so in theory i could use this as 2 arrival/departure tracks, but one dedicated track for making up trains without fouling the main line
Crossover tracks to exit yard/enter yard from yard lead to mainline, the cemented tracks will be ripped up since i will be adding a railcar shop and diesel servicing facility





The yard isnt glued down, so if anyone sees a mistake or something i should add/change speak now or forever hold your peace.

This picture here shows the northern yard lead which will be 12 feet long connecting back to the mainline over by paper mill area

Northern yard lead entering mainline
This picture show the fascia that needs to be cut flush, the opening is where the walk-in to layout is, I will be building either a swing bridge or a lift out bridge here


Remember my layout is a mess im almost embarrassed to show it off looking like this
Photobucket is being stupid right now, otherwise i would pull more pictures off and show you my ideas, and what im working on, until then i gotta go plow snow before the temps drop to 20-30 below, with windchills approaching -45


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've found the mess is often a good thing when it comes to this hobby, reminds us of the work to be done and gives the motivation to clean up the mess  looks good IMO!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks bone, sometimes mess is a good thing, that means we are actually getting some work accomplished


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice layout looking good
Never be hesitant to change things if it will improve the layout, I'm sure the track changes will be very worthwhile once they are completed, a layout is never quite finished really
And it's a messy hobby,so I wouldn't worry too much, just always put your tools away so you don't lose them/hurt yourself stepping on them (I always have to make myself clean up) and providing you can still move around to work on the layout it's fine! If you look after tools they generally last a very long time.
How long have been building this, pretty impressive, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks trains galore

I'd say its been 1 1/2-2 years. Although this past summer I will admit I hardly worked on the layout at all. Would rather be outside the tending the garden and other outside activities. Plus having a 6 and 4 year old makes it hard sometimes.
I've been trying to devote a hour each day sometimes more to get the layout back in shape from the slight remodel.

I'm going to try and document my progress better this time around


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

That layout looks MASSIVE! Can't wait to see more pics of updates and whatnot! I do have one question: Will there be any hilly areas anywhere on the layout?

-J.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking great Joe.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

This looks spectacular.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You've got a bunch of guys drooling over
that vast trainland.

It's going to be spectacular when you get
it going.

Don


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow guys I'm flattered that you feel its coming together.
It took long enough.

I feel my layout really isnt that big even though it does take up one far side of my basement.

Their is a few other guys on here that will make my layout look tiny (scott and a few others, they are in a whole different league then me)

The parts of the layout where you see plywood will all be changed up slightly to resemble rolling hills and what not. I'm modeling the upper peninsula of Michigan just north of Wisconsin, so we do have lots of flat land with hills. Unfortunately we do not have any monster mountains but I will be freelancing this a bit so....

I just finally got all my flex track and turnouts that I had glued down and ballasted removed and cleaned up(what w process) so now I can move on and get back to laying down track and soldering away


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't sell yourself short Joe....my expansion brings mine to right around 20x25 as well so you're just about the same size as my layout.

I'll have to get the wife's side of the finished basement done before I can go back to workin on the RR.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great so far. Love to see Michigan based layouts like this.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice man lookin good


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like a real interesting layout. Good luck.


----------

